# is my mini shetland fat?



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

I'm posting on here for the 1st time and would like a little advice...

There's a lady at my yard who is saying my mini is fat. At first she was 'pregnant' (we had to get a blood test to prove she wasn't) now she's 'fat'. It's starting to get to me a little.

If you could give your honest opinion I would be very grateful! 

Thanks a bunch
&#9829;


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

how old is she? has she bred any foals? and that looks like an awful lot of hay for such a small pony


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

We rescued her so we are not sure exactly how old she is, the vet said somewhere between 5 and 8. The net is only that full because she won't eat it if it's any smaller, she's not greedy and only eats until she's full. I don't think she's had any foals like I say she was rescued so wasn't passported or anything. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

If she bred a foal or 2 that would explain her shape. A better indicator on nhow fat or not is feeling the crest up the neck.

How good is your vet at telling age? 

I had a shetland dumped on me about 20 years ago. He was in poor condition so I kept him turned out in a field with a couple of other ponies for the winter and fed them with pony nuts. The shetland's coat fell out.

I got in touch with shetland pony rescue in sheffield, they told me I was over feeding him even with just a few nuts.

If you want advice, contact Mill House animal Sanctuary, I think they have a web site.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Hard to say from a pic as the only way to get a good idea is by feeling their ribs etc - you should be able to feel their ribs easily with a slight covering. The large belly doesn't always mean a horse is fat - it can be a result of having several foals or in foal, which is highly likely if she's a rescue horse, or as a result of eating alot of fibre/stalky grass. I've seen skinny as hell horses with a huge belly which gives the appearence of them being fat but it isn't!
As long as you're not feeding her - she doesn't need hay really - shetlands are designed to eat very very little poor quality grass with very harsh weather and they are very good at putting on weight in even the harshest environment, so a starvation/very poor grazing is a must really in the spring/summer months until the calories have left the grass or you risk lami. Winter time they can have grass or if there is none left then soaked hay/poorer quality hay with just a vitamin supplement is all they need, unless in hard work - ie. hunting/driving several times a week. 
She's very cute though!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I would say yes to being overweight - but not obese, but not a great photo tbh.

Others have given good advice x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I would say yes to being overweight - but not obese, but not a great photo tbh.
> 
> Others have given good advice x


I was just going to post a chart - I would also say that yes she is overweight but the photo really isn't great.

Obviously watch with overweight horses what feed they are given and the grass they're grazed on, shetlands love to develop laminitis!


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks guys so much, I think she could do with exercising, maybe a few jumps. She is out in the field as much as the weather will allow (the weather is rubbish in Lancashire).The reason for the net was really to keep her occupied whilst I groomed her! (She can be a madam).
Thanks for putting my mind at rest a little, the lady was beginning to upset me making out she's 10 tonne Tessie!
Thanks so much she is very cute! 

She has a handful of cherry shine chop and half a handful of everyday mix, do you think I should stop feeding her that and give her just hay?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much
&#9825;


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh and also, you can feel her shoulders, her spine and hips and her ribs if you push on a little.
Thanks


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't feed a shetland anything but hay, the mix is generally what you give to a horse to give them more energy... Shetland are good doers, they can run off steam and don't need the feeds.


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay I'll stop feeding her the hard feed and try her on a smaller net. If she's hungry she'll eat it won't she?!

Thanks so much


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If shes hungry she'll eat the hay, does she has a field? Mine live out 24/7 and are given hay and also have a fibre food as one is 19 years old and quite skinny (only just got her) and she is on A&P Veteran Vitality as is my 23 year old but she hardly gets anything - just to give her her vits etc.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

and if you think the weather is rubbish in Lancashire, try going up to the Shetland Islands.lol

Have you got her stabled in already? I still have my old Shetland and he only comes in when the weather is so bad he has to.....like a few inches of snow and he is 40 now.


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

No no she's out in the field has been for past two days, she only comes in if it's peeing it down! 

I think I molly coddle her a little, we have her as a companion and nothing else. 

Her winter coat is starting to come in and she looks dead cute fluffy.

Thanks so much for responding 
&#9825;


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

On Shetland they survive from licking moss off stones and eating seaweed.


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha! I bet they do, I'm preparing for a bit of a backlash from her but it'll be worth it when she's healthy


Thanks so much everyone


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine are out 24/7 from the hairys to the Tb's x Its worth doing some research on the hind gut, grazing and fibre dense feeds, I would go into it more but its probably easier to google and read it written by an educated person x


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd take her off the hard feed too, I'd also keep her out - they do far better out than in regardless of breed, my lot are out all year round and if really wet and windy they get a rug for the TB's or rain sheet for the fattie friesians. 
With your shetland her winter coat should do the job perfectly, my youngsters have a barn as a field shelter as they don't get rugged at all and they do just fine and we're in northwest cumbria where it blows a gale and pours with rain for most of the year! 
Mine just get fed ad lib forage, i.e. haylage/hay, when the grass runs out, with the fatties it's rationed and small bits given 3 times a day with the majority last thing to keep them warm overnight and that's only when they've eaten every last stalk in the fields!, as they'll eat even when not hungry - horses are designed to trickle feed so will eat constantly if given the chance so don't expect a horse to self regulate and only eat when hungry, they will just keep eating! 
That's why it's so hard to keep shetlands and other good doers slim, they need to loose weight over winter so when the grass comes through it won't matter so much if they do put a bit of weight on again!! My TB's and youngsters get add lib and only given hard feed if in hard work or breeding or if the quality of hay/haylage is poor like last year, they have a vitamin lick too though. It's a balancing act with good doers, 3 of mine have been on starvation paddocks all summer and have only recently joined the others and already it looks like they've been on cow pasture all year!! 

Horses are really not designed to be kept in a cage so where possible they are better out 24/7, unless old, the land can't take it, or foaling, injured or something, they tend to be much more settled and chilled out too!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

AlexArt said:


> I'd take her off the hard feed too, I'd also keep her out - they do far better out than in regardless of breed, my lot are out all year round and if really wet and windy they get a rug for the TB's or rain sheet for the fattie friesians.
> With your shetland her winter coat should do the job perfectly, my youngsters have a barn as a field shelter as they don't get rugged at all and they do just fine and we're in northwest cumbria where it blows a gale and pours with rain for most of the year!
> Mine just get fed ad lib forage, i.e. haylage/hay, when the grass runs out, with the fatties it's rationed and small bits given 3 times a day with the majority last thing to keep them warm overnight and that's only when they've eaten every last stalk in the fields!, as they'll eat even when not hungry - horses are designed to trickle feed so will eat constantly if given the chance so don't expect a horse to self regulate and only eat when hungry, they will just keep eating!
> That's why it's so hard to keep shetlands and other good doers slim, they need to loose weight over winter so when the grass comes through it won't matter so much if they do put a bit of weight on again!! My TB's and youngsters get add lib and only given hard feed if in hard work or breeding or if the quality of hay/haylage is poor like last year, they have a vitamin lick too though. It's a balancing act with good doers, 3 of mine have been on starvation paddocks all summer and have only recently joined the others and already it looks like they've been on cow pasture all year!!
> ...


My 30 year old horse who recently died this year was living out 24/7 for years and thrived from it. My other two horses, a 23 year old and 19 year old both live out 24/7 and will continue to for the duration of their lives, unless injury causes one to be stabled.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'd feed your hay soaked in a smaller net, if she doesn't want to eat a smaller net, put your foot down and just leave her to it. She's not going to starve herself. We have a minature horse who just gets a quarter of a scoop of happy hoof with balancer and occaisonal apples/carrots.


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks so mmuch everyone for your advice! 

I will start being a bit firmer with her

&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

It's. It a great pic. But she doesn't strike me as notably fat. Why is her belly that shape? Has the vet a theory?


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

The vet just said something about the way she distributes her fat... Thanks for replying


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm. I'd get more detail on this from the vet. I'd be interested in a more detailed diagnosis.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

and how much will it cost for some vet to say the pony has a sunken belly?lol


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

As already said... cut out the hard feed and maybe take her for walks if you have no little jocky


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I must say I'm a real shetland fan... my youngest now six, learnt to ride on a couple of shetlands, trotting and canter were a lot of fun


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My 41 year old shetland absolutely hates kids with a passion which is probably due to the fact he had a couple of bad homes in his youth. He has been a fantastic driving pony in his earlier days but mostly we had him and a sec a for turning out with youngsters or weanlings.

He is a beautiful chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, he did have a crescent moon under his forelock but now his head is almost all grey so you can't see it anymore.

I think shetlands get a bad press for being naughty and difficult...and generally thats unjust, they make great pets.


----------



## lilybobbins (Sep 22, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! 

I just love mine she's so sweet (can be a madam though)

But lovely all the same
X x x x


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

lilythepink said:


> My 41 year old shetland absolutely hates kids with a passion which is probably due to the fact he had a couple of bad homes in his youth. He has been a fantastic driving pony in his earlier days but mostly we had him and a sec a for turning out with youngsters or weanlings.
> 
> He is a beautiful chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, he did have a crescent moon under his forelock but now his head is almost all grey so you can't see it anymore.
> 
> I think shetlands get a bad press for being naughty and difficult...and generally thats unjust, they make great pets.


41 what a great old age


----------



## Ponies78 (Aug 24, 2013)

lilythepink said:


> and how much will it cost for some vet to say the pony has a sunken belly?lol


Haha. The vets already seen the pony, it would be a call. :001_rolleyes:

If it is just over weight, stop feeding the animal and start working it. Simple.


----------

